# Navarre Fishing Rodeo



## Brad King

Very excited to announce that South Again Charters has teamed up with Capt. Tyler Manning of Flat Out Charters and James Broxson of Broxson Outdoors to bring you the 1st Annual Navarre Fishing Rodeo!

The Rodeo will be held on June 1st and 2nd and will be a not for profit Family oriented tournament designed to highlight local Navarre Businesses and the amazing Navarre Fishery! We will be announcing sponsors and prizes very soon. The website is under construction as are all the details and tournament specifics. 

Really looking forward to bringing a Rodeo to Navarre Beach and can't wait to see how big we can make it!!! As this is a not for profit tourney, all sponsorship money and entry fee money will be used to supply awesome prizes for each of the 20 different fish categories. 

We also have a few other things in the works for Navarre Beach so we will keep you posted as they get started!

I will post all and any updates to this thread as we get things all lined up!

Capt. Brad



Any questions or comments please fell free to contact myself or

Capt. Tyler Manning - Flat Out Charters
850-393-9055

James Broxson - Broxson Outdoors
850-936-0230


----------



## JD7.62

Looking forward to it. I hope there is a kayak division. Navarre has become the kayak mecca for the region and us yakkers would make a HUGE showing.


----------



## Caddy Yakker

Awesome!! 
I hope theres a kayak division but I'll fish it reguardless:thumbup:
I'm guessing with 20 species there must be an offshore division?
Looking forward to it!


----------



## Brad King

We will not be able to divide it up this year but the prizes will make it worth your while!!! We are planning a Yak tourney later in the year for the same venue! May need to include a few of you Guys in the planning stages of it!


----------



## JD7.62

Sounds good Brad. I messaged Tyler on FB a few days ago offering some input for kayakers. Keep me in mind for next year. 

I am still going to fish it for sure, sounds like a good thing for Navarre!


----------



## Brad King

JD7.62 said:


> Sounds good Brad. I messaged Tyler on FB a few days ago offering some input for kayakers. Keep me in mind for next year.
> 
> I am still going to fish it for sure, sounds like a good thing for Navarre!


Will do Brother~!


----------



## OTTE*DA*WORM

I too am looking forward to this. Any new info, please post it. Calendar has been marked! O*D*W


----------



## BlackJeep

No kayak division is disappointing. I agree with JD... there would be a HUGE showing. As far as offshore fishing in Navarre Beach waters, we're usually the only ones out there. I'm willing to bet we can still make a pretty good showing and open some eyes.


----------



## Brad King

BlackJeep said:


> No kayak division is disappointing. I agree with JD... there would be a HUGE showing. As far as offshore fishing in Navarre Beach waters, we're usually the only ones out there. I'm willing to bet we can still make a pretty good showing and open some eyes.


 Thats kinda what we are banking on Blackjeep... We need enough Kayak support , as well as Pier anglers and boat anglers to be able to get the funds to separate out next year and to be able to host different divisions. 

This year we have to prove to the powers that be... that a tournament in Navarre can be big!


----------



## Splittine

Very cool Brad. Hit me up if you need anything.


----------



## Brad King

Splittine said:


> Very cool Brad. Hit me up if you need anything.


 Thank You!!


----------



## Hydro Therapy 2

If I'm in Town..I'm Down!!


----------



## SoCal619

Definitely want to be a part of this and fish in it as well! 

pm sent


----------



## Bo Keifus

bummer that there's no yak division. Navarre is definitely THE spot for kayakers. I still may have to fish it and beat the boat guys!


----------



## Brad King

Bo Keifus said:


> bummer that there's no yak division. Navarre is definitely THE spot for kayakers. I still may have to fish it and beat the boat guys!


 Sorry about the Kayak division but we are working on putting something together for Kayaks!!! Looking at doing a really big Kayak Tourney this year in Navarre as well. Like I said earlier, this is just to show the County heads that we have a big enough base group of anglers to start building from!

Tons of stuff to come in the near future if this works out!!!!


----------



## sniperpeeps

I think the biggest hurdle will be getting folks to bring fish all the way to Navarre to weigh from the passes. I'm in hope many others are also!


----------



## Brad King

sniperpeeps said:


> I think the biggest hurdle will be getting folks to bring fish all the way to Navarre to weigh from the passes. I'm in hope many others are also!


That is for sure tje major hurdle and probably why no one has put on a Navarre Rodeo yet. Fish can be brought to the scales by vehicle, so we hope that makes it easier!


----------



## SoCal619

Brad King said:


> That is for sure tje major hurdle and probably why no one has put on a Navarre Rodeo yet. Fish can be brought to the scales by vehicle, so we hope that makes it easier!


That's what I'm talking about! After fishing offshore all day I'd be hard pressed to get all the way to Navarre to weigh in and back to the launch. This news just made my life more enjoyable!


----------



## JD7.62

Brad King said:


> Sorry about the Kayak division but we are working on putting something together for Kayaks!!! Looking at doing a really big Kayak Tourney this year in Navarre as well. Like I said earlier, this is just to show the County heads that we have a big enough base group of anglers to start building from!
> 
> Tons of stuff to come in the near future if this works out!!!!


Brad, I dont know how I missed this post.

I can assure you that a Kayak Tournament in Navarre would be HUGE, at least relatively speaking.

The one big kayak tournament we have here is the GCKFA tournament and its only once a year and last year they drew very close to 200 anglers from all around the region.

With Navarre quickly becoming the hot spot for kayak anglers I dont see why a kayak tournament with a little promotion and some good sponsors couldnt get at least half of the GCKFA tournament!

Of course Im a little biased. Its my hope we, local kayak anglers, can convince the powers that be to put an artificial reef complex, even if it is just 10-20 reef balls, about a mile off of Navarre beach. It would be HUGE and draw in yakkers from all over because unlike the complexes off of Destin and Pickens, we wouldnt have to compete with a million boats and constantly worry about getting ran over!

Keep me posted man, I will do anything and everything I can to help out with promoting kayak fishing in Navarre!!


----------



## OTTE*DA*WORM

Im game for a Kayak Tourney. I would also like to see some Yak tourneys in Pensacola as well. I will keep an eye on this and try to be there.


----------



## OTTE*DA*WORM

So, this morning on channel 3, they were talking about the tourney, and my wife tells me about (which I already knew about it) and says I should enter. She said it's only $25. She didnt know I already planned to be there, but I thought it was awesome that she is for it! Makes that easy!! O*D*W


----------



## lingfisher1

This is a really good idea for the Navarre area Brad. Give me a call if you need help with anything.


----------



## Brad King

LAst nights tournament meeting went well! The logo is almost done and the website is quickly approaching completion. We are looking at a 45 qt. Yeti cooler for 1st place in every division as of right now!We will also have prizes for 2nd and 3rd that are pretty exciting.

Not a bad prize for a $25 dollar entry fee. We will be sending out a group here very soon to acquire local businesses that would like to sponsor a category. We are putting together what the sponsorship will get each business in terms of advertising and return on investment. 

If you know of any business that would like to sponsor a category please have them email me at ([email protected])

So far so good, I will keep you all informed as we move along, right now there is a huge buzz about this rodeo and it looks to be a great event!

(also we started discussing details for a Kayak event around Fall.... Kayak guys let me know what you would like to see done and we start planning it as soon as this one is in the books!)


----------

